

Dashcam Video of Violent Arrest of Sandra Bland Was Edited - oneeyedpigeon
http://bennorton.com/dashcam-video-of-violent-arrest-of-sandra-bland-was-edited/

======
jcr
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9928036](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9928036)

